# Five at BWV one-bedroom



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

We will be staying at the BWV the second week of March in a one-bedroom villa.  I understand that the max occupancy is listed at four(4) but Disney will allow five, but will not provide any extra linen for the fifth person.  Right?  When do I need to tell them the names of the people staying in the room?  When I get there?  Can I do that ahead of time?  Can you do online check-in when staying with RCI points?  How?

,


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

You are better off calling ahead to give them the names especially if you will be having 5 in the unit.  Not sure how you booked the trip.  However, we have always had 5 in a one bedroom.  But one trip I wasn't sure if my husband's niece would be joining us, so I didn't put her name on the reservation.  This was an exchange into DVC.  When I went to do it at check in they gave me a hard time because it was an exchange.  We are DVC owners and we ended up asking our DVC guide to intervene.  It took about an hour and a half to get it straightened out, but they eventually allowed all 5 names.  I was later surprized with a DVC gift basket for our aggravation.  So not sure if they messed up or if that is indeed the policy.  However, I always make sure that all 5 names are on the reservation prior to check in.  Sometimes I even put my husband's name down (he usually isn't with us in a 1 br-he joins us later when we get to the 2 BR) and then just change it mid week if his niece (who lives in FL) joins us.


----------



## Culli (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought they would only allow 5 if one is infant?  Max occp except at BLT and AKV is 4 as they have the chair that turns into a bed.  If they allow 5 on the list then why do they list max occp at 4?

To do online check in, when you call to add the people get your Disney reservation number not the RCI number.  Then you can do the online check in with that number, I have done it numerous times including just 3 weeks ago.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Culli is right.  Five people in a 1 bedroom is not allowed, unless one child is an infant or toddler.  I don't even think a 3-year-old qualifies as an infant.  

Occupancy limits are strictly enforced.  Some DVC resorts have the large sleeper chair, but at least half don't have that extra bed.  Disney isn't going to allow 5 people at Boardwalk Villas, I don't think.  

We stayed recently at Saratoga Springs, Boardwalk, Bay Lake Towers, Old Key West, and only OKW and BLT had the large sleeper chair, which allows for that extra person.  

I wouldn't push Disney to allow five people in the room.  Why even ask for that fifth key, if you think you can deal with so many people in the room.  I wouldn't ask for it.  But we tend to have much smaller parties than our units allow.


----------



## slomac (Feb 7, 2012)

Why do you need all the names on the reservation if some of them are kids too young to need a key.  We were planning on going with our 3 kids to stay in a 1 bedroom.  I never put my kids names on reservations is there a reason to do so at disney?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 7, 2012)

If you do either early EMH or late EMH, they want to see a room card for everyone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

slomac said:


> Why do you need all the names on the reservation if some of them are kids too young to need a key.  We were planning on going with our 3 kids to stay in a 1 bedroom.  I never put my kids names on reservations is there a reason to do so at disney?



Yes, for the Disney Dining Plan, you would need to add all names to the room.  That's the only reason I can think of.  

But if you have more than four in a room that sleeps 4 maximum, not including toddlers/ babies, then DVC can say you have more than the fire codes allow in the room.  That's exactly what they will say to justify their actions against you for breaking the rule.  I cannot imagine them kicking you out, but they sure could.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Feb 7, 2012)

At Disney, you need a room key for everyone in the room because you need to present it at Extra Magic Hours and for other, can't think of any, small benefits.  I think the Extra magic Hours is the main thing.  You can put non charging privledges on the childrens keys.  Oh, they will also put your park ticket on your room key in certain cases.

Disney most certainly allows this.  You can get the room key, get magical express, and the meal plan for that 5th guest.  They know way in advance that a 5 guest party is checking into a 1 bedroom unit.  If you are a member of DVC, the official policy has been 4 in a 1bedroom unit plus an infant.  The unofficial policy has always been, you can put 5 in, but they will not provide extra bedding or towels.  There is much debate on whethor this is a good thing or a bag thing.  I won't get into that here.  You can always find threads debating the issue.  Now this policy is for the older resorts and units.

The newer resorts have the extra bed and the official policy is that they will sleep 5 or in the case of a 2 br, 9.

Exchange confirmations will only show that the max is 4.  

When we do the 5 in a 1 br room it is usually, myself and my 3 children plus my husband's niece who is a preteen.  So there is usually plenty of room,  for 1 adult and 4 children.  I can see this changing in the future now that my older two are adults, almost.

Lisa


----------



## Culli (Feb 7, 2012)

If you are using the Magical Express I believe you also need to have them all on the room.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Disney most certainly allows this.  You can get the room key, get magical express, and the meal plan for that 5th guest.  They know way in advance that a 5 guest party is checking into a 1 bedroom unit.  If you are a member of DVC, the official policy has been 4 in a 1bedroom unit plus an infant.  The unofficial policy has always been, you can put 5 in, but they will not provide extra bedding or towels.  There is much debate on whethor this is a good thing or a bag thing.  I won't get into that here.  You can always find threads debating the issue.  Now this policy is for the older resorts and units.
> 
> The newer resorts have the extra bed and the official policy is that they will sleep 5 or in the case of a 2 br, 9.
> 
> ...



You are exactly right on this.  I just called and told them that I have five adults and gave them each of their names.  He also told me that they would not provide linen for the fifth person, and I said that I understand.  I made this reservation last year and it was the only thing available at that time.  There were only three people going then, but my son and his wife have decided to go, for a total of five.  It is during his Spring break and is the only time he can go.

<


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

Culli said:


> If you are using the Magical Express I believe you also need to have them all on the room.



We are driving down, but my son and his wife will be flying back.  So there are only two that will be using the Magical Express and they said that was OK and to make arrangements once we got there.

<


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

slomac said:


> Why do you need all the names on the reservation if some of them are kids too young to need a key.  We were planning on going with our 3 kids to stay in a 1 bedroom.  I never put my kids names on reservations is there a reason to do so at disney?



Their names will be on the tickets to get into the parks.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

Culli said:


> To do online check in, when you call to add the people get your Disney reservation number not the RCI number.  .



You are correct, they gave me my reservation number when I called.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> You are exactly right on this.  I just called and told them that I have five adults and gave them each of their names.  He also told me that they would not provide linen for the fifth person, and I said that I understand.  I made this reservation last year and it was the only thing available at that time.  There were only three people going then, but my son and his wife have decided to go, for a total of five.  It is during his Spring break and is the only time he can go.
> 
> <



Which adult has to sleep on the floor?  I would never pack that many people into a 1 bedroom.  :rofl: We thought five people in a 2 bedroom at BWV last week was too many.  The units aren't that big, and then one bathroom?  I can see five at AKL, BLT or OKW.  The units are bigger, and the bathrooms are situated different from the other cookie-cutter untis at BCV, VWL, SSR, and BWV.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which adult has to sleep on the floor? .



No one.  I sleep standing up. :hysterical:  We are hardly ever in the room.  It is kinda of like when we are on the Disney Magic, we get the cheapest room because we are not there very much.  However on the cruise we have always been upgraded.  I agree this will be tight but it is about the only thing we can do when tied to a certain date, and someone else tagging along.  Feeding five people and tickets for five people and transportation for five people and etc. for five people, a small room is not at the top of my concerns right now haha.

<


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 9, 2012)

wow, that is a tight tight squeeze when you are not talking kids. BVW is on the small size. I hope you are all people who have an amazing relationship. I am suprised they would let you do it. 

Being an insomniac, I have to have an empty room to roam in while other sleep.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 9, 2012)

5 people in a 1br!! We did 3 adults and 2 kids in a 2br once for a 5 day stay and that was too much for me. 


Next time we took 5, we went with a Grand Villa.


----------

